# South Wales Support Group



## dansac (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm Dan and I'm from Cardiff.

I remember I used to be part of this forum around 6 years ago when I was about 16 years old and it helped me a great deal with trying to cope with my social anxiety. I'm now 22 and although I'm a lot more confident, I'm can still be pretty shy and anxious sometimes.

I organise a support group called "South Wales Anxiety & Depression Support" on a website called meetup.com. It's a very informal group where we just go for drinks, coffee, walks etc and just have a chat and a laugh. Currently there are 500 people in it and I know that it's helped a large number of people across South Wales with social anxiety and other issues.

If you're interested please have a look, everyone is very friendly and supportive, and it's easily the best decision I ever made to join the group 2 ears ago.

http://www.meetup.com/South-Wales-Anxiety-Depression-Support/

Dan


----------



## dansac (Mar 12, 2016)

Here's the updated link: https://www.meetup.com/South-Wales-Anxiety-Depression-Support/


----------



## dansac (Mar 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## dansac (Mar 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## dansac (Mar 12, 2016)

bump


----------

